

A cloud safe from the NSA's prying eyes - hepha1979
http://www.zdnet.com/a-cloud-safe-from-the-nsas-prying-eyes-europe-begins-work-on-its-eu-wide-system-7000023300/

======
walshemj
Ah from the same people who brought you the cookie law - some one wants some
pork from the EU budget I bet BULL (french national champion) is slobbering at
the thought.

AWS has servers based in ireland and is subject to existing eu dp law
presumably.

